# Foot sores



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey everyone. I noticed these sores on my dogs front paws. They aren't on the back feet. They were bleeding a little, but not much. He has limped a little on them, but 98% of the time doesn't seem to notice. In fact, I doubt I would have noticed except he scraped/broke a nail down to the qwick out romping around and there was quite a bit of blood. I was looking at that injury and noticed these. This is day 2 or 3 of having them. 

I am putting anti-biotic ointment on them a few times a day. And today only let him walk on grass and the dirt next to the road. Walking, no running. (well, as little as you can get a V to run)

Are these normal? Are they serious? Any ideas what could have caused them? How can I prevent them? He had spent a significant amount of time running a paved road the day he hurt his nail and I noticed the blood.

Thanks,


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like just he wore the pads from the pavement. Pads heal quickly.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks again Texasred. I will have to make sure that we increase pavement time more slowly in the future. It is always helpful to find out what is normal and what isn't.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Once his pads have healed, you can start using Tuff foot on them on them daily
It should help to get the pads in better condition. I also like Mushers Secret if they are going to be on rough surfaces.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

texasred said:


> Once his pads have healed, you can start using Tuff foot on them on them daily
> It should help to get the pads in better condition. I also like Mushers Secret if they are going to be on rough surfaces.


Would Tuff foot be a daily thing, and Mushers Secret be something that we just put on when we think the conditions would be harsh? Or, is it one or the other daily?

Thanks,


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes 
Tuff foot daily. Musher Secret when conditions call for it.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

be careful with the antibiotic ointment , allergies can be an issue. Betadine can be used as an alternative.Try soaking your dogs feet in Epsom salt bath. It can be a trying experience but it worked for mine. He split a pad in the winter he got into a pile of rock salt and froze and cracked his paw. It took about a week to get him back up and moving.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for the warning onenotenough I'll keep an eye on that. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

*Update*

I thought I would update for anyone else who might be searching about the same issue. 10 days later, they are all better. We didn't let him run on the road. We did get some tuff foot, but they were mostly better by the time we were able to get it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can use the tuff foot to help toughen up the pads. It can cut down on future injuries.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks TR. We will start applying it per directions on the bottle. I hear that it can stain carpet (and it most certainly doesn't smell like roses). Would it be best to put it on and rub it in before bed, or when we are going out for a bit? How long after putting it on should I worry about it staining?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It dries pretty quick. You can put it on the dogs pads, when your outside before a run.


----------

